# Offshore Tuna fishing in December what to expect in Puerto Vallarta



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Offshore fishing pics and videos from 2 past overnight charters in December aboard the Ana Maria 
Overnight 1 Aboard the Ana Maria
see video[/url]
http://youtu.be/psSyQhyevWg























































































Overnight 2 aboard the Ana Maria
























































see video here 





Overnight Tuna Charters for Hard core Anglers. The Big cow Yellowfin tuna's are biting again, but if you want a chance at catching these monster fish you will definitely not find them fishing inside the bay this time of the year. December is the time of the year the Puerto Vallarta water cools down and the big 200-400 lb Yellowfin tuna bite is further offshore 75 to 110 miles near the outer islands it is a full a 36 hour charter for up to 4 anglers


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Excellent photos!


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know why but cant get the under water video to show on the forum but the links seems to work


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

*PV Sportfishing*



hsiF deR said:


> Excellent photos!


thanks :thumbup: hopefully I will get some better pics this month


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow great catch looks like a trip of a life time.


----------



## dagfish (Jan 20, 2011)

The YFT in my avatar was taken in PV in September 2011. We speared 7 in Fall 2012 in PV. There are still plenty of big YFT in that area. I saw at least 3 fish underwater closer to 300 than 200lbs. Awesome place to dive and fish.


----------

